# loctite powergrab



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Is this stuff safe once cured? i am gluing a peice of styro thats about 5ftx 2.5ft and dont think hot glue will cut it.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I would silicone. Just because a product is dry does not mean it will not leach as it breaks down. Glues are full of hardeners and resins. That stuff is good, I just used it putting my new flooring in my house but I would not use it in my viv.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know this thread is from back in August but I was looking through your posts to see if you had and journal builds and I came across this.
Loctite Power Grap should be safe if you are going to be using grout or something of that nature then sealing it.
I used it for making basking platform for my bearded dragon and have sold them at a local pet store.
I only used ModPodge tho so it isn't 100% waterproof lol.
I really don't think it will leach all the way through the grout and through whatever you use to seal with.
I used Loctite Power Grab to make this basking platform below









However if you are just using this to put the styrofoam onto the glass I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you read the label (Power Grab Heavy Duty Interior / Exterior Construction Adhesive from Loctite Adhesives) it isn't safe to use where it is likely to be wet all of the time or exposed to hydrostatic pressure so it isn't safe to use in the tank as water is going to get back there at some point or another. 

Ed


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Ed said:


> If you read the label (Power Grab Heavy Duty Interior / Exterior Construction Adhesive from Loctite Adhesives) it isn't safe to use where it is likely to be wet all of the time or exposed to hydrostatic pressure so it isn't safe to use in the tank as water is going to get back there at some point or another.
> 
> Ed


Again the resins and hardeners will leach. ed is 100% correct. Your bearded dragon enclosure is a 180 compared to a neo-tropcial amphibian habitat. The humidity level will cause the breakdown of the adhesive.


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

It was for a redtail viv. I cant afford a frog viv of that size lol. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ed said:


> If you read the label (Power Grab Heavy Duty Interior / Exterior Construction Adhesive from Loctite Adhesives) it isn't safe to use where it is likely to be wet all of the time or exposed to hydrostatic pressure so it isn't safe to use in the tank as water is going to get back there at some point or another.
> 
> Ed


so coating it with grout and sealing with an epoxy wouldn't seal everything in?
idk if you are familiar with Lizard Landscapes but he says this stuff called Sheilds All will seal and be waterproof.
He says you can make things to put in humid vivs using this same method I used but using Shields All to seal it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

From working with a lot of large enclosures over a long period of time, you can't avoid water penetration into the areas behind the materials (in this case he is gluing a huge piece of styrofoam) so the sealer doesn't stop that impact.... You would have to not only seal the surface 100% but all of the ways that water could get behind the materials as then water can penetrate the materials that way... If you don't do that you will have problems with water eventually. With small pieces you can seal them with marine epoxy that does not contain antifouling agents to get them to last for the long-term. A small amount of marine epoxy goes a long way.... 

Ed


----------

